# can this be right??



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

cycle my tank got the read to day 
ammonia 2.ppm
nitrite 0.1ppm
nitrate 10ppm


----------



## SF_BEAST (Oct 1, 2006)

Ammo should be 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm

and Nitrate should be close to 10 ppm unless you have a planted tank...

Should be close to done cycling though.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

same thing i was think 
ammonia 0
nitrite 0 
nitrate 10ppm ( or whatever)
but my reading is not like that if im already got nitrate .why im still getting nitrite and ammonia??? can some one explain?? no tank just with sand and rock .thanks


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

oh i got 4 goldfish feeder in there right now ...should i take them out? if they still in the tank the ammo and nitrite still there right?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You need to use several readings over the course of several days to know where you are with cycling. There's no way to tell for sure with one reading if levels are on the way up or down. Rather than reinvent the wheel, I'll refer you to a good explanation of the nitrogen cycle here. It's not unusual to see ammonia and nitrite above 0 during initial cycling of a tank.

If you're cycling with goldfish, then you need to either leave them in to completion or take them out and go with a 'fishless' cycle by adding ammonia daily. There's some info on fishless cycling here.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

ok after take all the gold feeder out and keep testing every 24hours to day my reading is...
ammonia 2ppm
nitrate 0 ppm
nitrite 40-50 ppm ( im sure about nitrite test that 2times) 
whats should i do now? thanks


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I would do a water change and keep adding the ammonia. Wait 24 hrs and take your readings. If you are getting high nitrates and 0 nitrites and hopefully 0 amonnia you are probably cycled.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

The nitrates could be in the source water and are being added to the tank. Have you tested your tap water?

If there's any ammonia being detected, the tank is not cycled. How long has this been set up? How big is the tank?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Voodoo Chilli said:


> The nitrates could be in the source water and are being added to the tank.


Thats what I thought at first but if you look at the first post, the OP had ammonia, nitrItes and nitrAtes showing. Now that he's changed his approach the NitItes are 0 and the nitrAtes are 40. The ammonia count could be high because he tested too soon after adding the ammonia or he added more ammonia then what the cycle fish were giving. Either way I would say that he is getting close to a done cycle.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

iceblue said:


> Voodoo Chilli said:
> 
> 
> > The nitrates could be in the source water and are being added to the tank.
> ...


bro i dont change anything, i been testing every day the same result with first post till i saw the test result changing that's why i post and asked.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Voodoo Chilli said:


> The nitrates could be in the source water and are being added to the tank. Have you tested your tap water?
> 
> If there's any ammonia being detected, the tank is not cycled. How long has this been set up? How big is the tank?


the tank is been cycle for 18 days ....its a 210gallon tank with a big sump( old filter pad from another running tank)


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't forget rotting food is a new source of ammonia, and can be a new bio-load at anytime. Make sure you are the only one feeding the fish at this time and feed sparingly.

I'd keep the fish in and complete the cycle, sounds like you are about a week or two away from that happening. And 210G cycling with 4 small goldfish - Add new fish one or two at a time and wait 2 weeks or more before adding more. The tank may be cycled somewhat but the amount af beneficial bacteria will still be somewhat sparse IMO.

The old filter pad may be the source of ammonia & nitrates if was more for mechanical filtering vs. bio... although I see its meant for seeding.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Ispintechno said:


> Don't forget rotting food is a new source of ammonia, and can be a new bio-load at anytime. Make sure you are the only one feeding the fish at this time and feed sparingly.
> 
> I'd keep the fish in and complete the cycle, sounds like you are about a week or two away from that happening. And 210G cycling with 4 small goldfish - Add new fish one or two at a time and wait 2 weeks or more before adding more. The tank may be cycled somewhat but the amount af beneficial bacteria will still be somewhat sparse IMO.
> 
> The old filter pad may be the source of ammonia & nitrates if was more for mechanical filtering vs. bio... although I see its meant for seeding.


thanks matt . oh no im already took the gold fish out ..i been doing fishless ,keep adding ammonia in the tank ...hope it done soon...


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

man ..is it really normal when u do fishless cycle.....
ammonia 2ppm
nitrite 1ppm ( last reading 0ppm could been wrong)
nitrate 40 -50 ppm 
when ammonia and nitrite drop down to 0ppm. i think my nitrate will be really high .should i add fish right then go do a water change to bring down my nitrate a lil bit ..? thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

cichlids _killer said:


> man ..is it really normal when u do fishless cycle.....
> ammonia 2ppm
> nitrite 1ppm ( last reading 0ppm could been wrong)
> nitrate 40 -50 ppm
> when ammonia and nitrite drop down to 0ppm. i think my nitrate will be really high .should i add fish right then go do a water change to bring down my nitrate a lil bit ..? thanks


Depends on when you're taking the readings, but nothing real unusual there. Test all levels *before *adding the dose of ammonia. Don't go too heavy on the ammonia at this point. Make sure you're not going over 4ppm. 3ppm would be fine. If you're overdosing you may have a hard time getting ammonia and nitrite to 0 out and your nitrates will go off scale.

After ammonia and nitrite are showing 0's after 24 hours from adding ammonia, then start doing water changes of 30% or so, not too massive, to bring the nitrates down before adding fish. Do these daily or even twice daily. Add the next dose of ammonia, obviously, after the water changes are finished for the day. It should only take 2-3 days to get nitrates under control.

I add my last dose of ammonia 48 hours before adding fish to make sure the ammonia and nitrite levels drop to 0. Your bacteria won't die, it''ll be ok.


----------

